# R32 409 @ hubs on track vid



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Sorry for vid spamming (again) but thought some might like a watch of this.... 
Was awesome fun! :chuckle:
Cheers all  


YouTube - ***x202a;00008***x202c;‏


----------



## glensR33 (Apr 7, 2008)

great video man, looks so much fun sideways


----------



## RadoGTST (Jul 5, 2010)

Nice driving there ;-) 
I was always wandering what's mine capable of on a track, should be somewhere near to that I guess (did 403 @ hubs when mapped at abbey, stock turbos & boost), but I'm bit heavier also (r33).

Is your car full weight?

Radek


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Glen thanks mate and thanks for comment on YouTube  

Radek that's a bloody good result with stock turbos! Mine has updated turbos, cams etc and 1.1 bar! About the only thing standard is Tue bottom end... Thanks for comment


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Oh and car is extra weight! (im a fat bastad )


----------



## R4VENS (Jan 1, 2009)

sweet sweet video mate!


----------



## RadoGTST (Jul 5, 2010)

git-r said:


> Glen thanks mate and thanks for comment on YouTube
> 
> Radek that's a bloody good result with stock turbos! Mine has updated turbos, cams etc and 1.1 bar! About the only thing standard is Tue bottom end... Thanks for comment


LOL, still laughing at myself
Gave you my flywheel figures (403) of course, wish I had that @ hubs, 327 is my hubs power.
Must have been dreaming or something, probably pre-lunch dizziness haha


----------



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

Nice one sam. Is that bedford? I thought the exige was supposed to be quick on the bends!


----------

